# SoWo 2011 mkv gtg



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Friday, May 20- 5:30 then we can all head over to the The Lowdown Showdown at 8


@:

Quality Inn
15 Yonah Street


post up if you are coming.

LIST:

01. xandypx
02. bacardicj151
03. powdub
04. ViRtUaLheretic
05. ninohale
06. jkroll
07. darkstar869
08. PSU
09. SmithersSP
10. f_399
11. [email protected]
12. Nick 430 
13. OVRWRKD
14. cflrabbit
15. Paint_By_Numbers
16. eatonrabbit.
17. GrammatonCleric 
18. mfbmike
19. 2tnicrbbt
20. MKV_Fresh
21. Alexvr
22. mreuro
23. BklynMKV and crew
24. FerVR6
25. VeeeDubn
26. MadChef95
27. stamosenvy
28.
29.
30.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah sure why not


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

what day you going down cj? let me know if you want to roll with the group im going with.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thursday or Friday. Yeah that'd be cool to ride down with a group


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

IM going this year.
Booked a room at the dorf


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like no one goes on the vortex anymore? I like it


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be there and staying at Helendorf as well....

My first SoWo :laugh:


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

im in


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

this list is weak....


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

Im in, is this the same place as last year,


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

darkstar869 said:


> Im in, is this the same place as last year,


yup

same deal bbq pool party


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> this list is weak....


Add me Andy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

going to get stickers made for this!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I'm down. Expect a keg of yuengling...:thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

just got my vacation approved, i am there!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

f_399 said:


> just got my vacation approved, i am there!


I'm going to rob you of $5 at the GTG :laugh:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i'll just get you a beer :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

f_399 said:


> i'll just get you a beer :laugh:


Haha Word! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> I'm down. Expect a keg of yuengling...:thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

My Mrs is also rolling down in Her MKV so she will be in attendance :thumbup:

Shes not on Vortex though :banghead:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nick 430 said:


> count me in!


I can only imagine how many miles away it is for you guys!


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

PSU said:


> I can only imagine how many miles away it is for you guys!


959.5 lol


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

damn


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nick 430 said:


> 959.5 lol


That's insane! 

*11 hrs 55 mins* / *694.26 miles from PA.
*


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> That's insane!
> 
> *11 hrs 55 mins* / *694.26 miles from PA.
> *


Im slightly less than that.... about a 9 hour drive :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

im a *****

i'm splitting the drive. driving 5 hours to NC to crash at guilfords thursday then leaving from guilford friday morning for another 5 hour drive to helen.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

11.5 hr drive....fuk that drive sux.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

google maps tells me its a 16 hour and 8 min drive. i think more realistically its right around 13 hours.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

About 800 miles and 13 hours from where I live in Jersey...just hope gas isn't 5 bucks a gallon come May


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> About 800 miles and 13 hours from where I live in Jersey...just hope gas isn't 5 bucks a gallon come May


i think alot of us are praying this:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

Its early for this, but im going to be leaving with another 1 or 2 cars and making a straight shot out of it wed night -> thurs morning. If anyone wants to join us just let me know :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I know another guy thats going to be coming cflrabbit. Along with two other friends of mine but I don't know if they are on vortex. Most of them tend to stay around on local Forums. But all of us will be riding up from Gainesville Fl. About a 9-10 hour drive.


----------



## cflrabbit (Nov 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I know another guy thats going to be coming cflrabbit. Along with two other friends of mine but I don't know if they are on vortex. Most of them tend to stay around on local Forums. But all of us will be riding up from Gainesville Fl. About a 9-10 hour drive.


RSVPd on GolfMKV a bit ago haha; list there has 30+ cars. It's actually only a 7 hr drive from Gainesville though...even the way I drive. :laugh:

Anyone interested in riding up from Central Fl can PM either me or amwoflakeland.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

list update....if i missed you, let me know ill fix the list.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thats nothing, we have driven to h20 twice from texas (26 hours) and about to do sowo(16 hours) twice as well


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

cflrabbit said:


> RSVPd on GolfMKV a bit ago haha; list there has 30+ cars. It's actually only a 7 hr drive from Gainesville though...even the way I drive. :laugh:
> 
> Anyone interested in riding up from Central Fl can PM either me or amwoflakeland.



Holy cflrabbit google alerts bat man. Haha I never see you on here then the moment I mention your name. Bam! Haha well good to see I'm not the only one of us that stays active on vortex. 

But yes central Florida dubbers let us know. We are starting to put together a caravan and most likely will be meeting up with others.


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't own a MKV anymore.. but I shall be there.. :beer::beer:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

in for this. :thumbup:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

i cannot wait for this


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

I just registered. put me down, please. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

I should def be in town by then, count me in.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in. 

CW MK5 R. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

If any of you guys are interested my wheels will be for sale at the GTG for 800 OBO without tires. So you will get the adapters and wheels. remember it is OBO so throw me and offer...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice wheels. ^


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

mfbmike said:


> Nice wheels. ^


U should buy them


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

guilford32 said:


> U should buy them


Alright, let me borrow 800 bucks.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Lets do this!
Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeroy jennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnkins!


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I'm excited for the awkwardness that will have come from the recent MKV flame wars when everyone has to speak to each other face to face.


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well hopefully nothing will happen because I would hate to see an awesome show get cut out of the season because a hand full of guys feel they have to prove how tough they are.

Also if anyone is interested in my wheels 650 takes em!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> I'm excited for the awkwardness that will have come from the recent MKV flame wars when everyone has to speak to each other face to face.


This :thumbup: and the good news is that I hate everyone equally so I'll be draaama free :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

list update.



ps leave the BS at home.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

might have to leave alex at the helendorf then..:laugh:


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

powdub said:


> might have to leave alex at the helendorf then..:laugh:


gentle giant all weekend, promise.


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

guilford32 said:


> Well hopefully nothing will happen because I would hate to see an awesome show get cut out of the season because a hand full of guys feel they have to prove how tough they are.


I guess i better lay off the roids that week...:banghead:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

guilford32 said:


> Well hopefully nothing will happen because I would hate to see an awesome show get cut out of the season because a hand full of guys feel they have to prove how tough they are.


Don't worry. If anything arrises (which I highly doubt) I'll have an immediate and impromptu Beer Summit.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

:beer: for no drama!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

stickers in the works:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

SmithersSP said:


> Don't worry. If anything arrises (which I highly doubt) I'll have an immediate and impromptu Beer Summit.


lol I took this pic and then right after your **** overflowed all over your car.:laugh:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Nothing wrong with one's :beer: runningeth over! :laugh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

SmithersSP said:


> Nothing wrong with one's :beer: runningeth over! :laugh:


QFT. :beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

One month :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

it looks like ill be missing sowo this year....due to getting my new job im not sure if i can get off.....


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

xandypx said:


> it looks like ill be missing sowo this year....due to getting my new job im not sure if i can get off.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

SmithersSP said:


> Don't worry. If anything arrises (which I highly doubt) I'll have an immediate and impromptu Beer Summit.


Can we start a thread specifically to call dibs on some brews?

If so.

1. Amwoflakeland
2.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can we start a thread specifically to call dibs on some brews?
> 
> If so.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

LOL. Beer for everybody!









The question now is do I run the monoblocks with Jetta grills, or do I run the Y-Spokes with the GLI grills? Decisions decisions...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

SmithersSP said:


> LOL. Beer for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monoblocks with gli grill and sell me the jetta grill on the cheap or even freebies.

Oh and, 

1. Amwoflakeland
2. Ninohale
3. SmithersSP (I guess :laugh: )
4.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Monoblocks with gli grill and sell me the jetta grill on the cheap or even freebies.
> 
> Oh and,
> 
> ...


All this = Winning :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> LOL. Beer for everybody!


:beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

its looking good for me now....

:thumbup:


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

Add me will be there for sure


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5289105


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Soon... Can't wait.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

xandypx said:


> Soon... Can't wait.


Work has succccckkkkkeddd hard lately....

So me either x10000000 :beer:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Work has succccckkkkkeddd hard lately....
> 
> So me either x10000000 :beer:


sh.:laugh::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Work has succccckkkkkeddd hard lately....
> 
> So me either x10000000 :beer:


x ∞. :beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> x ∞. :beer::beer:


I'll give corporate america a big FU-Q :wave:


----------



## aggies (Apr 19, 2011)

Anybody leaving from new orleans area on Thursday night? Please PM me..


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to own a MKV, but I'll be out there to show my support in the R :beer::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I used to own a MKV, but I'll be out there to show my support in the R :beer::beer:


My man. :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

posted on golfmkv... but a bunch of us are rolling down from NYC, Bklyn, Yonkers, and LI. LIMKV represent 

looking forward -- even if I'm on a bagged trike :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

xandypx said:


> Friday, May 20- 5:30 then we can all head over to the Helendorf Homecoming at 8


Head over to the show site for the APR Present's Taste of Germany......FREE FOOD!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SMOOTH said:


> Head over to the show site for the APR Present's Taste of Germany......*FREE FOOD!*


:beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

SMOOTH said:


> Head over to the show site for the APR Present's Taste of Germany......FREE FOOD!


thanks for the offer but we will be grilling at the gtg too, hope some can stop by and check it out/eat more...


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> posted on golfmkv... but a bunch of us are rolling down from NYC, Bklyn, Yonkers, and LI. LIMKV represent
> 
> looking forward -- even if I'm on a bagged trike :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

xandypx said:


> thanks for the offer but we will be grilling at the gtg too, hope some can stop by and check it out/eat more...


You doin' the grilling boss? opcorn:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

ninohale said:


> You doin' the grilling boss? opcorn:


My buddy Dave is... Anyone that wants to throw in some money would be great. The store next door has anything and everything you can think of.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

xandypx said:


> My buddy Dave is... Anyone that wants to throw in some money would be great. The store next door has anything and everything you can think of.


I'm game for throwin' a little coin :heart:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> My buddy Dave is... Anyone that wants to throw in some money would be great. The store next door has anything and everything you can think of.


Sounds good to me. :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

ninohale said:


> I'm game for throwin' a little coin :heart:





PSU said:


> Sounds good to me. :beer:


Nice thanks, washing cars and setting up before 5:30 if anyone wants to help or come out before the gtg.... Pm me your numbers if ya want.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> Nice thanks, washing cars and setting up before 5:30 if anyone wants to help or come out before the gtg.... Pm me your numbers if ya want.


PM sent. :beer:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm booked at quality inn and should be there well before 5:30.

I'm not sure if PSU and co. want to go dragon running but I'm down to help out and shiz. I work in the foodservice industry so won't mind helping out with food prep either. lol.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PM sent as well


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

right on, thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang, I'm friggin stoked. That weekend is going to awesome. 
New brakes, wheels, front end, sides. Car is in the shop having all the dents and dings fixed up. Fixing the key marks on my trunk. Spacers going on in the rear, max negative camber, frame notch, and moar low.. Gosh I just hope I have time for all of this. 
I'm getting real nervous. 
Yay for procrastination. 

Oh and my 21st was on monday. So to celebrate I'm going to be smashed on 40's the whole time.
:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

hope you get the car rolling in time!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh and my 21st was on monday. So to celebrate I'm going to be smashed on 40's the whole time.
> :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


Olde English baby. :beer::beer:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Olde English baby. :beer::beer:


OE leads to a rough day after :laugh: 

I suggest Steel Retards (Reserve) :wave:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Olde English baby. :beer::beer:


mickey with alil OJ.....:heart:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

sooooooooon


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> OE leads to a rough day after :laugh:


Sadly, I have to agree...


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Sadly, I have to agree...


Many a good/bad memories with OE back in the day! When you drink it you know your punishing yourself but you enjoy it anyway


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Many a good/bad memories with OE back in the day! When you drink it you know your punishing yourself but you enjoy it anyway


Lol. Oh the good 'ole college days. :sigh:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Did I hear brass monkeys????? :beer::beer::heart:


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

Add me to the list !!!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

FerVR6 said:


> Add me to the list !!!


added :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Lol. Oh the good 'ole college days. :sigh:


Yessir  frat life ftw!!!! Haha


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Next Friday yet?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> Next Friday yet?


Can't wait. :beer:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Caribou Lou!
http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink1124.html


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Caribou Lou!
> http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink1124.html


151 will get us headed in the right direction


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> *151*


Oh... Lord... No.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

You realize 195 is sold in GA right?


----------



## blakeVW (Nov 17, 2010)

lets go nate! rep cincy like we did at the last show


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> You realize 195 is sold in GA right?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Here's a artist's conception of what this years MKV GTG will look like:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> Here's a artist's conception of what this years MKV GTG will look like:


Hahahahah. :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> You realize 195 is sold in GA right?


Haha, well you only live once :beer::screwy:



blakeVW said:


> lets go nate! rep cincy like we did at the last show


My man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whhhhhhaaaaaaat Up :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

J turned 21... Call this the warm up and this is only half of it.


----------



## Mikachu (Dec 26, 2010)

PSU said:


> Lol. Oh the good 'ole college days. :sigh:


Im prepping the liver now, good thing Im an irish girl with a hollow right leg :laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> J turned 21... Call this the warm up and this is only half of it.


Steel Reserve first!!!!!!! GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

ninohale said:


> Steel Reserve first!!!!!!! GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:beer::beer:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like this will be a SoWo to remember...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> Sounds like this will be a SoWo to remember...


If we can remember it... :wave:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PSU said:


> If we can remember it... :wave:


i will....i think im the only one who does not drink. ahha


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

I won't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

ill just have to fill you guys in on what all went down. :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> ill just have to fill you guys in on what all went down. :laugh:


opcorn:


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

Nobelium said:


> I won't
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


speaks teh truuf


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

84 and sunny for friday.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> 84 and sunny for friday.


Oh baby. :beer:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

i will actually be there this time and not forget like i did last year.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

VeeeDubn said:


> i will actually be there this time and not forget like i did last year.


good, i put you on.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

o and...

stickers are done, pick them up this week at the weekly gtg. got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

xandypx said:


> o and...
> 
> stickers are done, pick them up this week at the weekly gtg. got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.


Dope. Do want.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

xandypx said:


> o and...
> 
> stickers are done, pick them up this week at the weekly gtg. got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.



I wants!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Refresh my beer racked memory. What stickers are we talking about?


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

SmithersSP said:


> Refresh my beer racked memory. What stickers are we talking about?


These one.. 



xandypx said:


> stickers in the works:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Badass...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> o and...
> 
> stickers are done, pick them up this week at the weekly gtg. got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.


You always have the coolest stickers for your GTGs. :beer::beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks

i like these better than the last year h2o ones.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

xandypx said:


> thanks
> 
> i like these better than the last year h2o ones.


Oh yeah, me too for sure. :beer:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

PSU said:


> Oh yeah, me too for sure. :beer:


i want to personally meet you... hahaha you are my vortex hero 

White MK5 Rabbit on 18inch snowflakes...holla at cher boy.


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

xandypx said:


> o and...
> 
> stickers are done, pick them up this week at the weekly gtg. got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.


They look even better in person :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

post up a pic in here yo.


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

xandypx said:


> post up a pic in here yo.


haha, you beat me to it. I didn't want to peal one yet....can let you do that tomorrow for your car:laugh:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

im not putting it on yet....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PSBds07 said:


> haha, you beat me to it. I didn't want to peal one yet....can let you do that tomorrow for your car:laugh:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I wants one..


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Paint_By_Numbers said:


> I wants one..


x2


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

lookn great andy

LIMKV will be rolln down solid gold style :beer:








​


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

xandypx said:


> :thumbup:


Please save one sticker for my friend Carlos, he is traveling from Mexico City in this:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

FerVR6 said:


> Please save one sticker for my friend Carlos, he is traveling from Mexico City in this:


*let me say it one more time* got 50 made, come see me if you want one when they are gone thats it...will not hold any sorry.

Tell your friend to come early


----------



## PSBds07 (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome sticker is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait to get my sticker. 

And that gold sticker above is tits as well.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PSBds07 said:


> awesome sticker is awesome. :thumbup:


thanks for making em!


----------



## MadChef95 (Apr 24, 2008)

count me in, if you dont mind a fresh stocker haha


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## stamosenvy (Mar 2, 2008)

*SOWO virgin*

This is my first SOWO, and I wouldn't mind meeting some new people. But I'm not sure if I'll make it in time to hang though. Could you put me on as the list as tentative?

I'll be coming from Wilmington, NC in my UG:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

will have these at the meet if anyone is looking for some added horsepower or scene points:








(+ andy gets his pick for putting on such a fine GTG :beer: )


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

stamosenvy said:


> This is my first SOWO, and I wouldn't mind meeting some new people. But I'm not sure if I'll make it in time to hang though. Could you put me on as the list as tentative?
> 
> I'll be coming from Wilmington, NC in my UG:


 i put you on.



BklynMKV said:


> will have these at the meet if anyone is looking for some added horsepower or scene points:
> 
> 
> (+ andy gets his pick for putting on such a fine GTG :beer: )


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't handle waiting any longer!!! Ahhh. This is going to drive me nuts. 
I'm pretty pumped. Can't wait to meet you guys. :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder that the world is going to end at 6PM on Saturday so be sure to get as loaded Friday night as possible. :thumbup:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/belief/2011/may/19/rapture-end-of-the-world


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Eta 4:30


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Lowe class will be there in force! Also we have a couple sets of wheels for trade and for sale 

For trade 19x8.5 et 32 all around on new fullrun hp199s 215/35-19 fitment is great for mk5/6 they are meant for Mercedes but look great on vws.









Call at I will be at the mk5/6 gtg at 6 today. 

Also have a set of 17x8/9 et 35 all around, work equips. 3in lip rear 2in front. 5x112. Look amazing on any car we have tried them on. With nearly new falken rubber. Wheels are ready to win more awards! Looking to get 1800$ or trade for gti mk5/6 leather interior plus cash. Or trade for staggered 2/3pc wheels. .











Sent from my mind using telepathy.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry to spam this thread, but I need these gone:

Bildon Motorsports stud kit, MKVI GTI mats (Monster and Carpeted), MKVI Golf Badgeless (none of you care), Eastwood fender roller and heat gun.

The stud kit is new in box.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Lets see some GTG pics!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good turn out for sure.

I didn't get to take any pictures, but there was a lot of nice stuff in attendance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a bunch. I'm currently loading them all onto my computer then I'll upload them. I think I have something like 800 pictures. I'll have to sort through them. But they came out really well. 
It was good meeting some of you guys and putting faces to usernames.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Wifey took some pretty decent ones as well. I'll upload them tomorrow, need sleep. lol.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

Nobody told me about this!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

TW0R said:


> Nobody told me about this!


It had been posted on here for how long now..


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

I was supposed to make it to this. and cuz of my shenanigans, Colin missed it too.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Lets see some GTG pics!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the beer (and the laughs) smithers. Probably one of the more memorable characters out there this weekend. And to everyone else as well. :thumbup:


----------

